# Over 40 and done with the harder compounds



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

I've been on the repair the last 14 months had to cut short my last run in 2016 (gallbladder surgery). Just started back in the gym 2 months ago and planning on jumping back on in 2 months. But now I'm feeling the days of running tren, drol, dbol, and winnie are over at this age. Anyone in the same boat? Test, primo, Eq, Var and Gh will likely be the go to compounds now.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2017)

Do not forget DECA!!!!! :32 (19):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

DF said:


> Do not forget DECA!!!!! :32 (19):



Thought of Deca right after I posted haha Yeah Ive been done surpressing my test levels a while now. Shit is ruthless on pct for me....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Thought of Deca right after I posted haha Yeah Ive been done surpressing my test levels a while now. Shit is ruthless on pct for me....



Even with my trt coming off deca still sucks. 

I'm not even 40 yet and came to this point. PFM has talked about this before. "Test is best" is an expression in this community for a reason. 

A little bump in my test dose is all I need for some extra fun.  Actually my favorite way to do it is just add 25mg tne on training days preworkout.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2017)

Ye'll take my Mast when ye pry it from me cold, dead hands!!!!!

*shakes vial menacingly*


----------



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Ye'll take my Mast when ye pry it from me cold, dead hands!!!!!
> 
> *shakes vial menacingly*



I fell in love with mast on my first affair I cant say the same for my hairline!!!!!! lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2017)

"Bald men are virile."

- Sir Patrick Stewart...probably...


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2017)

I feel your pain man; yeah, I'm there. I started late in the AAS game, real late. I did all I could do naturally and when the Doc offered TRT in my early 40's, I jumped on it. 

For the most part, you're weighing it all out and hitting mid-life had got ya thinking about the back 9. It's normal and it's also smart view things differently now. Like POB said, a bump in your TRT dose can go a long way.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm not done...yet.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I'm not done...yet.



Same here my friend, I'll keep chomping at the bit until I get shipped off to the glue factory.


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 6, 2017)

Well considering I just got started in my forties, and now diagnosed with a terrible auto -immune disease, I'll probably never get to try the harsher compounds! Damn, I was really exited to see what the tren train was like.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 6, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Well considering I just got started in my forties, and now diagnosed with a terrible auto -immune disease, I'll probably never get to try the harsher compounds! Damn, I was really exited to see what the tren train was like.



Sorry to hear that news brother, but you ain't really missing out on anything special with tren. Well maybe waking up in the morning in a POOL of sweat! lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 6, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I'm not done...yet.


You're young at heart, Seek.


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 24, 2017)

Its not worth it Im not losing hair.! Im 37 train and take very little gear to get me threw the summer.


----------



## Aoutest (Nov 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Even with my trt coming off deca still sucks.




What do you notice coming off of Deca/nandrolone even with your TRT? What do you experience?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> What do you notice coming off of Deca/nandrolone even with your TRT? What do you experience?



Achy body from head to toe. Strength loss. Depression lol. Glass joints.


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Achy body from head to toe. Strength loss. Depression lol. Glass joints.


Yep. I’m about 6 weeks off my Npp and my bones and joints are painful.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 3, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Yep. I’m about 6 weeks off my Npp and my bones and joints are painful.



More of God's gift then..."the devils lettuce " should help cure it. :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2017)

Caballero said:


> But now I'm feeling the days of running tren, drol, dbol, and winnie are over at this age. Anyone in the same boat?



Yes, I feel the same.....I'm at a stage in my life (and I've been in the gym since my early 20's but was doing shit since my teens) where I just want to maintain the way I like to look...I might play around with a really light dose here and there moving forward but that's it. 

I've had a great run and have changed my body in many ways as far as muscle gain etc...and have been really proud and happy with the results...that's enough for me


----------



## Caballero (Nov 3, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yes, I feel the same.....I'm at a stage in my life (and I've been in the gym since my early 20's but was doing shit since my teens) where I just want to maintain the way I like to look...I might play around with a really light dose here and there moving forward but that's it.
> 
> I've had a great run and have changed my body in many ways as far as muscle gain etc...and have been really proud and happy with the results...that's enough for me


Well I have to be honesty Jennerrator50 I gave in too one last kick at the Drol/Tren train. :32 (6): Starting that with Sust in Dec so I guess I'm a hypocrite  But if all goes well a swole hypocrite lol :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Well I have to be honesty Jennerrator50 I gave in too one last kick at the Drol/Tren train. :32 (6): Starting that with Sust in Dec so I guess I'm a hypocrite  But if all goes well a swole hypocrite lol :32 (20):



lol...hey man, do what you gotta do! 

Let me clarify though as after I reread that it could be taken that I meant "I've been doing gear since my early 20's/teens" and that is not what I meant LOL

I did my first cycle at 42.....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2017)

and you better post some fuuuuking pics!:32 (10):


----------



## Whey2big (Nov 12, 2017)

I hear you on that one man


----------

